# HOW MUCH?? To have utility company install new pole?



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

HOW MUCH?? To have utility company install new pole? 

the power line to my house is about 10 thru 11' from the ground, i need a concrete truck to come to my backyard, to pour a patio for me..( they said they need atleast 12') and i will need a few loads of fill dirt too, so i would like 15' height just to be safe for the future (roll off dumpsters too).

so my question is..

how much would it cost to have my lines raised? or a new pole installed?

Do i have to find a electric company to do this? or Will the utility co do it?


Is there a code on how low your lines can hang?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> HOW MUCH?? To have utility company install new pole?


that depends on your utility company. If they charge full price, several thousand dollars would not surprise me.



> the power line to my house is about 10 thru 11' from the ground, i need a concrete truck to come to my backyard, to pour a patio for me..( they said they need atleast 12') and i will need a few loads of fill dirt too, so i would like 15' height just to be safe for the future (roll off dumpsters too).


if you are willing, wheelbarrows of maybe even a pump truck may be cheaper.





> how much would it cost to have my lines raised?


unless there is more height available on the pole, this is probably not an option



> or a new pole installedsee


above



> Do i have to find a electric company to do this? or Will the utility co do it?


If this is your service drop and is before the meter, the utility company owns this and will need to be utilized. They may allow a private company but it is up to them.






> Is there a code on how low your lines can hang?


yep. without looking, over s drive, I think it's 8 feet.


though of running it underground? That may be cheaper depending on the distance. (power company would be doing this as well, at least in my area)


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

If I were to look at moving the overhead line...I would do as NAP suggests and really consider going underground. The best thing you can do is call your PoCo, and ask them who does what...they my not mess with a current install other than maintenance. Give a shout to your favorite sparky and I'd bet they would fix you right up.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, call your power provider and ask them the same question you posted here. 
In this area, the POCO will bury the latteral if you are doing a service upgrade or construction that requires the meter to be moved. Free. If they will not come through for you, you can always raise your riser (mast on top of your meter can). This also will require POCO intervention. Try to get the thing buried if you can. It's the way to go, and looks so much better.


----------

